# New Me Knife



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2015)

Had this on the back burner for a while, finally got to finish it. Damascus steel for blade made by Bob Eggerling. Hardware is Brad Vice damascus and nickle/silver.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, that is gorgeous, Robert! I love everything about it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 7, 2015)

Outstanding work ! That Damascus is very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2015)

Superb craftsmanship! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 8, 2015)

I do t see how you can look at that old nasty ugly no good for nothing. Wait wrong post. Man that is awesome. Good job

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow... Robert that's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 8, 2015)

Beautiful work Robert! That Damascus is very unique. It looks amazing with the brass accents.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice knife- amazing blade!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 8, 2015)

+1. A real beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 8, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful work Robert! That Damascus is very unique. It looks amazing with the brass accents.


Yes, Bob Eggerling is one my favorite Damascus steel makers. He live in Penn. up in your part of the US.


----------



## Strider (Jan 8, 2015)

Everyone's polite... I will say- sick!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 8, 2015)

Rad.... Even bitchen... Super nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 8, 2015)

That's impressive! I love the attention to detail... I've looked two or three times, and I've found something different each time. Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

